# Pay and Talk iPhone?



## arossphoto (Oct 20, 2007)

Is it is possible to use an iPhone in Canada with a Rogers Pay & Talk plan? I'm not a heavy cell phone user and could live without checking my email or the web on my phone. However, I'm getting tired of carrying a phone, Palm, camera, etc, and really want a nice camera/music phone that will sync my contacts and calendar with my Mac and not cost me a fortune in monthly fees.

The iPhone may be overkill for my needs, but I've seen it and really love the interface and complete Mac compatibility. 

Cheers,

Andrew


----------



## Betty Woo (Feb 5, 2005)

http://www.ehmac.ca/ipod-itunes-iphone-apple-tv/59433-unlocking-iphone-work-711-speak-out-petro-mobility.html#post616814

There. You can start with that


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

Yes. I'm using the iPhone on Rogers' prepaid. I bought a $100 voucher which is good for 365 days. Still have most of it on my account. I leave the APN info blank on the iPhone so I can't accidentally use Edge. Plus I almost always have wifi around.


----------



## JVRudnick (Aug 28, 2007)

yup. been on that program for years, and simply inserted that SIM into the iPhone...works the same as my old Blackberry did...

you can buy them almost anywhere too... RadioShack sells 'em for I think like $15

Jim


----------



## Phat Bastard (Jan 3, 2003)

You should consider the iPhone as "just another GSM phone" when it comes to using it with a Rogers monthly plan or a prepaid plan. If you ignore data/internet usage, there's nothing special about the iPhone from Rogers' perspective. Unlock it, put in our Rogers SIM card, set up your prepaid plan and away you go.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Disable data and only use wifi if using the iPhone with pay as you go, unless you like handing over a lot of cash to Rogers.


----------



## benk (Dec 23, 2007)

> Disable data and only use wifi if using the iPhone with pay as you go, unless you like handing over a lot of cash to Rogers.


How do I disable data?

Just unlocked my 16GB iphone yesterday with ZiPhone and hooked it up to Rogers pay as you got today (the whole process was surprisingly easy). I had to pay a $50 fee for the pay-as-you go activation (which I thought was a bit monopolistic) and $25 for the simcard. Previously I was on virgin but I was able to keep my old number.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

benk said:


> How do I disable data?
> 
> Just unlocked my 16GB iphone yesterday with ZiPhone and hooked it up to Rogers pay as you got today (the whole process was surprisingly easy). I had to pay a $50 fee for the pay-as-you go activation (which I thought was a bit monopolistic) and $25 for the simcard. Previously I was on virgin but I was able to keep my old number.


Did you activate through a store? They should have told you that activating on your own is *free.*

SIM cards go for $5 to $20 through craigslist or local buy/sell forums.

Then again, you needed some help porting your old number. But calling Rogers, with a SIM card already in hand, would have made the activation free.

Also, the first time you add money to the pay as you go account, it should be doubled by Rogers, up to $40 extra.


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

benk said:


> How do I disable data?


Just make sure the Edge settings are blank. From springboard (home screen), select: Settings > General > Network > Edge.


----------



## benk (Dec 23, 2007)

> Also, the first time you add money to the pay as you go account, it should be doubled by Rogers, up to $40 extra.


Really? I did go through a store. 

I get the feeling that I got hosed (although I always get that feeling when dealing with phone companies)...I activated myself (well, as far as them giving me the sim card and me putting the sim card into my iphone by myself) and they didn't double my balance. Maybe the $50 "activation" fee was for porting my old number from virgin.


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

benk said:


> Just unlocked my 16GB iphone yesterday with ZiPhone and hooked it up to Rogers pay as you got today (the whole process was surprisingly easy). I had to pay a $50 fee for the pay-as-you go activation (which I thought was a bit monopolistic) and $25 for the simcard. Previously I was on virgin but I was able to keep my old number.


One more thought, like HowEver said, you shouldn't have had to pay such fees. I ported a number from Virgin Mobile to Rogers when I switched to the iPhone and didn't have to pay for anything but the SIM card and my phone credit.

I know this doesn't help now, but for others, you can typically find prepaid Rogers SIM cards on eBay for pretty cheap. I bought one and for $20 I got a new Rogers SIM card with $20 credit on it. I used that and ported my number over (had some difficulty with the CSRs doing this, but after one day and 5 calls it was cleared up). Moral of the story is that I basically got the SIM card for free.


----------

